# Migrate to Toronto, Canada



## Bak Cang (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi,

I just got a job in Toronto and plan to migrate over. I am married with one toddler (26 mths). So I will be moving together with them (3 of us).

There are at least 6 points that we may need to concern:
1. Culture, we are just wondering how is Canadian's culture. I may need some confirmation from people who have been there before.

2. Living Cost, what is the cost of food averagely? House price for sale (not necessary to be a big one). Just need to have 4 bed rooms + 1 kitchen + 1 dining room + 1 living room. Thinking of buying a house in Toronto suburb, might be slightly cheaper. Then car price for sale (7 to 8 seaters)?

3. Income tax, averagely? Is it somewhere around 22%? Is this a fixed percentage?

4. Healthcare, if my wife and child are not working, will they be covered in the healthcare policy? If yes, how much is it covered? Any subsidy?

5. Education, are there any subsidy for foreigners' kids?

6. Security, how secure will my family be if I left them at home during daytime since we all are new to the country and people. I guess Canada is considered as a safe place to live, especially for foreigners.

Thanks and Cheers.....


----------



## sokoto (Oct 21, 2008)

Bak Cang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a job in Toronto and plan to migrate over. I am married with one toddler (26 mths). So I will be moving together with them (3 of us).
> 
> ...


----------



## tylerbabe (Oct 27, 2008)

I use to live in Port Credit I think you call Missisauga now is it still the same this was many years ago.


----------

